# Orchid show in Chantilly, France



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)

I attended an Orchid show in Chantilly this week-end.

Nothing exciting, but the surrounding area is very nice.


----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## tomkalina (Oct 26, 2013)

Forget the orchids - I would go just to see the venue!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice area, nice pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazing place for a show. Thanks for the tour of the show and the milieu!


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2013)

Aaahhhh it's autumn in France and very beautiful.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 27, 2013)

Great place surely worth a visit!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks nice but the flowers are nice too


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I think the charlesworthii album is exciting!


----------



## reivilos (Oct 27, 2013)

In fact it's charlesworthii alba x villosum alba.


----------



## Dido (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting thanks for this Info 

Looks like a pure one for me


----------



## Hera (Oct 27, 2013)

Beautiful scenery. I wonder what the maroon paph hybrid is in the first group?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 27, 2013)

Paph. (charlesworthii x villosum) = Paph. Wrigleyi registered in 1902 most likely with normally colored parents. It sure is a beauty with album parentage, though!


----------



## atlantis (Oct 27, 2013)

Incredible place!

I would have taken the dayanum hybrid


----------



## reivilos (Oct 27, 2013)

The 'dayanum vinicolor' -or whatever it is- wasn't for sale!
It can still be found in a few greenhouses.


----------



## emydura (Oct 27, 2013)

WOW to the show and location. Is that a Harold Koopowitz at the beginning? It is an amazing clone.


----------



## reivilos (Oct 28, 2013)

Hera said:


> Beautiful scenery. I wonder what the maroon paph hybrid is in the first group?



That's paph. Senne Zebra.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow!!! I need a few castles like those ones in my garden...


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 2, 2013)

The castle is a total rebuilding of the 19th century (the mews are 18th century), but inside there's the largest painting collection in France after the Louvre. And the gardens are still of André Le Notre. The other large building are the 18th century mews, a "palace for horses".

The show was in the rooms of the hippodrome.

I've got pics myself, just have not had the time to wade thru it.


----------

